# Work during IUI



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,
I'm just wondering how people manage with work during IUI treatment? I am having DIUI on a natural cycle, and just call the clinic when I detect my surge and go in that day or the next day. It is hard as will have to take a day off with no notice, though I am trying to keep the days around when I expect it free. My boss is male and nearing retirement so is hard to talk about with him, although I mentioned a while ago I'd be needing some time off. Also do people normally take any time off afterwards? Last time I took the day off, which I will need to again as found it quite painful, but then was back at work. My work involves incident response so can be quite active and hazardous. Legally can time off for fertility treatment be taken as sick leave does anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya hun

Just read your post about IUI and time off. Legally there is no requirement for employers to give you time of for tx, however they do have a duty of care towards all employees which means they have to take into account your needs and what is best for you. This said they don't have to give you time off. 

I think it really depends on how you think they will react. I have to say that I've been very lucky with my place of work and they have decided that I can have 5 days paid leave for treatment per year. They have said that if I'm unwell after treatment that I can put this down as sick rather than a day for tx.

I think if you need time off and it is more than a few hours for appointments/scans/insem then I would take it as sick leave but it depends on how you feel.

Hope this helps a bit?! 

There is a lovely IUI chat thread if you fancy joining us. Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle hun.  x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi
i would be tempted to tell your boss what you are having done.  if you just sat at a desk it would be alright but as you have an active job that involves risk your boss needs to know if you are not 100% and assess your working conditions accordingly.
i'm lucky that after the initial discomfort of telling her what was going on my boss has been brilliant.  she's insisted i take time off as special leave.  if i'm going to appointments or scans i just lose the hours off my clock, but for the insemination day and the day after i put it down as special leave.


----------



## ruthie1977 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, 

I've been really lucky with my work. I was planning to go to work after scans & bloods ect. However the hospital I'm under is 1 hour from me, I would then have to go to my workwhich is at least an hour from the hospital. The road I would go on has been shut for the last 4 weeks due to snow, so the journey would then take me nearly 2 hours. 

So my current plan is taking a holiday day when I need it. I am a nurse & work administering chemotherapy, the job in itself is quite full on. I know I wouldn't have coped if I'd had to of gone to work afterwards mainly because of the drive. 

It is worth speaking to you employer, men can sometimes surprise you. Or is there a female in HR or anything like that? Good luck let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. I will tell him soon! Since I am due for insemination Mon or Tues next week I guess I should get on with it!


----------

